# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Apertura società di servizi professionali

## littlebb

Ciao a tutti, 
sono un commercialista iscritto all'ordine con studio professionale, mi si sta paventando la possibilità di impiego nella PA però non vorrei perdere il "mio studio" perché ci ho messo tanto e creandomi quel poco di clientela mi dispiacerebbe lasciarla ma soprattutto mi sento sempre un libero professionista e quindi voglio continuare a dare "suggerimenti" a chi ancora crede in me e si rivolge al mio studio.  
Detto questo, so per certo che può esistere una formula con la quale un Pubblico dipendente (36 ore settimanali) potrebbe in qualche modo "mantenere" la sua professionalità attraverso la costituzione di una società etc etc.  
C'è qualcuno che potrebbe darmi dei consigli, delle dritte? Come iniziare, cosa valutare? Società di capitali o di persone? Assumo dipendente o Non assumo....cioè sono all'inizio!!
Spero che qualcuno voglia aiutarmi, anche con messaggio in privato.
Grazie

----------

